# New: 1141 - Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (U)



## T-hug (Aug 29, 2003)

*1141 - Final Fantasy Tactics Advance USA 128 Mbits (Eurasia)*







Save Type : N/A

A Save Fix IPS For F2A Has Just Been Released. Get It *Here*
If You Do Not Know How To Apply The Patch Read *Here*


----------



## Squiffy (Aug 29, 2003)

W00t!!!!

Now everyone go on irc and type !THUG GBA 1141
-first post! what an honour!


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 29, 2003)

HAROOOOOM!!!!!! hahahah yesssss

I just finished ffta and it was amazing!!!!! i relaly recomend it to all!! you can get it at my fserve in gbatemp at !ffta-bamboo


----------



## blank white page (Aug 29, 2003)

oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glassCity (Aug 29, 2003)

Damn you should see the leech frenzy in #gbatemp....
Its like the scene on Resident Evil(movie) where the remaining survivors were on the AC pipes with the legion of blood-thristy zombies below....almost scary!


----------



## Lord Graga (Aug 29, 2003)

W000000000000T!


----------



## FlashAdv (Aug 29, 2003)

erasing my flashcard now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just to get this one on it


----------



## Zidane04 (Aug 29, 2003)

YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! I been waiting for this for f*****n ages its finally here.... 

*immediatley logs on to mIRC*


----------



## Nycboy11358 (Aug 29, 2003)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## dice (Aug 29, 2003)

Well oh my fucking God!

(runs off to download new rom)


----------



## etai (Aug 29, 2003)

i wont bother download it now, dont wanna be smashed by the hordes


----------



## Squiffy (Aug 29, 2003)

< dice[xs] > PLEASE CAN SOMEONE SEND 1141 TO ME. I AM BEGGING AND I DON'T BEG FOR FUCK SAKE!


----------



## Badzou (Aug 29, 2003)

*HAAAAAAAAPPY!!! *


----------



## VegettoSSJ (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes Great release. I have waited for this game for a long time. Thanks Thug and Thanks to Eurasia For supplying this game.


----------



## dice (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(squiffyboy @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> < dice[xs] > PLEASE CAN SOMEONE SEND 1141 TO ME. I AM BEGGING AND I DON'T BEG FOR FUCK SAKE!


HEY


----------



## lum (Aug 29, 2003)

omg THIS IS GREAT


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 29, 2003)

W00T IM SO HAPPY 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## gunner6666 (Aug 29, 2003)

yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 29, 2003)

So it was true...W00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000T!


----------



## T-hug (Aug 29, 2003)

Even though we are all indeed happy about this release, can we please not use it as a reason to SPAM the boards with YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY lol and w00000000000000000000000000000000000t.

Thx.


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 29, 2003)

quiet thug dont make me come onto irc and slap u silly wit a fish


----------



## gunner6666 (Aug 29, 2003)

o yeah sry i just got so excited
***edit***
one last yay!


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Aug 29, 2003)

finialy its here


----------



## RPGHERO (Aug 29, 2003)

Final Fantasy..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*drools*


----------



## The Ant (Aug 29, 2003)

it's like the sun in a cloudy day !!!

I'm must hurry to finish Onimusha Tactics for playing FFTA...


----------



## Koekie (Aug 29, 2003)

B E A utiful!


----------



## Octavious (Aug 29, 2003)

yay!
30% dl'd
when done, uhhh, I might be able to help distribute it faster
Only for those who know what I mean tho
hmmmm.........
what could that mean......
I dunno, thats site, I dunno
later all, off to play and upload!

~Octavious


----------



## Disturbed1 (Aug 29, 2003)

All right FFTA! I've been waiting for this one forever. Too bad i still have to keep waiting since this is one of the only games i'm buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I guess i could just play it for a LITTLE bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Aug 29, 2003)

I see so that guy really must have had the game!
BUT NOW WE ALL CAN HAVE IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who said that there are no good games, Seiken Densetsu and FFTA are all I need for now


----------



## torN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Thanking gunner666 once more*


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yay! I'm in this game! KUPO POW! KUPO POW!


----------



## skruv (Aug 29, 2003)

This release seems pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Acctually I have been waiting for this one...


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Aug 29, 2003)

something to kill time with


----------



## Geezer (Aug 29, 2003)

Coool.. how long is this game in hours? Better than the Golden Sun series?


----------



## Vizenzo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah its good... but..... when is the SPANISH versioN ? or not will be exist ?


----------



## RPGHERO (Aug 29, 2003)

we all have been...
if even I come crawling out of my hole to post here, it has to be a great game, huh?


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Aug 29, 2003)

who needs spanish


----------



## [w] (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(BMW^RyDeR @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> who needs spanish


most likely spanish people.


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Aug 29, 2003)

but if u can read what im typing...i guess u dont


----------



## enpepa (Aug 29, 2003)

I have problems running it in my EZ-Card 128Mb... Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Aug 29, 2003)

nope


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a Flash Linker advance extreme 256, and i don't have any problems runing it.


----------



## Koekie (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(BMW^RyDeR @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> nope


----------



## gunner6666 (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> QUOTE(BMW^RyDeR @ Aug 29 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > nope


----------



## torN (Aug 29, 2003)

^spam


----------



## khayos (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Geezer @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Coool.. how long is this game in hours? Better than the Golden Sun series?


Reviews I read clocked this release at 150 hours or so.

*faints*

(I can't believe it's here...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks, Thug!

EDIT: Heh.  Our IRC channel is full right now...gee, I wonder why...


----------



## enpepa (Aug 29, 2003)

Well, it seems i'm the only one with problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Thanks anyway.


----------



## skruv (Aug 29, 2003)

I think will wait till tomorrow with this one...
Because then maybe the most people already got it


----------



## [-BiG_W-] (Aug 29, 2003)

Downloading this now. Yay! The JAP version looked great can't wait to check this out in english! *erases MK Tournament Edition*


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yup, i did the same thing. I already got it and flashed it, kupo.


----------



## phuzzz (Aug 29, 2003)

I could either go to class, or spend all day playing this.  Hmm..... decisions, decisions.....


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Aug 29, 2003)

y dont u do both


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Spend all day playing this.


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't believe how cool this game is...This is probably going to keep me occupied for the rest of the summer holidays, along with improving my Photoshop skills.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just started fighting in the second battle. Where are you guys?


----------



## CharlieF (Aug 29, 2003)

Anybody else getting saving errors with Visualboy Advance?


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't use emulators, so no.


----------



## spectral (Aug 29, 2003)

Whats the save type for this? Does it save ok on F2A with pogoshell?


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

How would i know? I don't have a f2a. I have a better cart.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 29, 2003)

Works with pogoshell yes:


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thug? Why are you playing a pokemon game?


----------



## Magus (Aug 29, 2003)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
(dance around!)
eurasia... i love them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







anyway... 
1) go and play this game because is in your write in your destiny!
2) don't spoiler this game or you will be burned! (put random evil face here)
3) i'm so happy that i think i'm going mad!


----------



## bobbull65 (Aug 29, 2003)

yes it going to rock.


----------



## spectral (Aug 29, 2003)

I cant wait to get this on my flash cart, perfect for with my new SP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I remember seeing a really cool FFTA pogo theme in the forum. Its says it'll be on gbasaves.com soon. Any idea when as I'd love to put that on with the rom.


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Damn, this game rocks, kupo.


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Aug 29, 2003)

I just want to thank octavious again. Thanks for sending me the file. But I still would like to know how to get the file to start transfering I forgot the command was it like !get or something.


----------



## esrion (Aug 29, 2003)

hey doc, not to knock you or to put you down, but you spelled forget wrong in your .sig.


sorry, i'm an english major....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for FFTA....i only have a 256mb, and it just makes me sick to see less than 4 games on it.....i'll wait until i get my EZFA 512 for FFTA....


come to think of it, my english sucks.


----------



## DAZA (Aug 29, 2003)

i love final fantasy games yay, i hope this one is good, i didnt play tatics on psx, considering it was nothing more than a snes version put on psx, but the movies looked better


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for telling me that...i knew something was wrong with it....


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 29, 2003)

I've been playing this game for a little while now, and isn't it a bit hard? I mean, come on. I got up to the first mission and Marche attacked some monster dude, and I got a red card. Then I was sent to prison and the game over screen flashed up. Now I have to start over. Damn dialoge!


----------



## glassCity (Aug 29, 2003)

If you're VBAn'it use the save state feature...I beat the last one so im not too good to cheat a little the second time around.


----------



## Magus (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Daikanta @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> I've been playing this game for a little while now, and isn't it a bit hard? I mean, come on. I got up to the first mission and Marche attacked some monster dude, and I got a red card. Then I was sent to prison and the game over screen flashed up. Now I have to start over. Damn dialoge!Â


mmm...
it's an rpg so it's supposed that you read the dialogue ^^'
oh and for the red card is because you break a rule basicaly in battle there are thing you can't do and if you or an enemy do that thing that character get a red card and is put in prison...


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 29, 2003)

I wish I could cheat, but I've promised myself to go through all the games I have and play them properly. Now that I think of it, how do you even *save* in this game? and I think the judge bit is a little too harsh. Remind me of the '*laws*' the next time I '*engage*'.


----------



## CharlieF (Aug 29, 2003)

Any chance someone will make a patch to let it save in VBA?  
I imagine it would be posted at this site if it is ...
http://gbadat.risorse.com/


----------



## Opium (Aug 29, 2003)

hmmm i have a F2A 256mbit cart and it's not saving properly. I save the game but it doesn't let me continue that save when i go to load, as if i never saved it. Although i did. This is exactly what happened to mmbn3 on my cart. I can load the save during the battle which was my save before hand. Why do my saves go back to the previous save file?


----------



## spectral (Aug 29, 2003)

Try using pogoshell, it makes saving so much easier.


----------



## Lord Graga (Aug 29, 2003)

BAH! I died >


----------



## _lufia_ (Aug 29, 2003)

Where do you guys get the ffta rom I can't get it anywhere


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Mirc. #gbatemp or #gbanow.


----------



## Z_Hunter (Aug 29, 2003)

I've been waiting for this for a long time now but the queues on IRC are longggg. Even longer than normal


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Do you want me to upload it to my ftp and give you a link (via pm)?


----------



## Z_Hunter (Aug 29, 2003)

DrKupo are you tallking to me? If so then sure.


----------



## _lufia_ (Aug 29, 2003)

Yah and if you where talking to me sure to


----------



## [-BiG_W-] (Aug 29, 2003)

This game probably uses the latest flash library like the jap version and sonic 2. Try flashing with the latest version of littlewriter to fix this.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 29, 2003)

YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!

I AM SO HAPPY!


----------



## Z_Hunter (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks a lot DrKupo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 29, 2003)

*CharlieF*, don't try saving it via the games method. What I do to save is go to *File>Save*. Although I do use the shortcut occasionally: *CTRL+S[b/]. Hope that helped.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## _lufia_ (Aug 29, 2003)

So where can I get that ffta rom


----------



## exarus (Aug 29, 2003)

OMG! Finally out!

Can't wait to play it!!!


*flashing the game*


----------



## Gamer (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh, what a good game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm playing it and rocks


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(_lufia_ @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> So where can I get that ffta rom


Sorry, but we're not allowed to post links to ROMs here. Get mIRC, connect to the EFNet server, and join #gbatemp. Nearly everyone there has it.


----------



## CharlieF (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for help.  I know about save states.  I'm just old fashioned I guess.  I don't like using save states.  I prefer in-game saves.  Of course, that will not stop me from enjoying this exquisite game!


----------



## sirAnger (Aug 29, 2003)

This is the type of thing where it pays to be an op on a gba channel! You can torture the peons before letting them download, and you get first dibs.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Daikanta @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> *CharlieF*, don't try saving it via the games method. What I do to save is go to *File>Save*. Although I do use the shortcut occasionally: *CTRL+S[b/]. Hope that helped.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I use the save-slot feature*


----------



## blue99 (Aug 29, 2003)

*edit*

Question:

Is the game long?

WHoops didn't know i double post


----------



## salv (Aug 29, 2003)

woot! finally ff:tt!!!! i cant wait to play it (though its gonna take me like 30 mins to download BUT HEY ITS WORTH THE WAIT!!!!


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Whats up with your avatar? EDIT: Why does the intro say "Product Development Division 1-4 Presents" Rather then Squaresoft Presents.....oops, i ment "SquareEnix" Presents.


----------



## werwe (Aug 29, 2003)

fuck this.  im gonna go play rescue heroes


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

LOL! Just get on irc and download it. Its not hard.


----------



## omega man (Aug 29, 2003)

just downloaded it.
its on the binaries


----------



## saiyaman (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, excellent!
This afternoon, with my new net access, i check my favorite. Oh, gba temp, long time. Let's see. OMG, FFtactics!!!

But, i almost forgot that irc was really not my cup of tea.


----------



## JeX- (Aug 29, 2003)

weeeee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 finaly its out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




his game rox! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats all i've got to say! Gotta get back to playing it! 

-JeX-


----------



## Disturbed1 (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> hmmm i have a F2A 256mbit cart and it's not saving properly. I save the game but it doesn't let me continue that save when i go to load, as if i never saved it. Although i did. This is exactly what happened to mmbn3 on my cart. I can load the save during the battle which was my save before hand. Why do my saves go back to the previous save file?


When you try to load the saved game, are you doing this at the start screen or while your still in the game? If your doing it in the game, then i had the same problem. I would save the game but it just looked like nothing happened at all, and when i tried to load my save from the menu it wouldnt let me as it showed no saves there.If you have the same problem as me then you should be able to continue your saved game from the start menu(i had this same problem with tactics ogre: tkol as well).Not sure if this is what you meant, but i hope it helps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## LightEater (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Disturbed1 @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 29 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm i have a F2A 256mbit cart and it's not saving properly. I save the game but it doesn't let me continue that save when i go to load, as if i never saved it. Although i did. This is exactly what happened to mmbn3 on my cart. I can load the save during the battle which was my save before hand. Why do my saves go back to the previous save file?
> ...


I have Visoly 256 Pro, using newest Littlewriter & pogoshell. I have the exact same problem, the first time i saved my game the saves were there, just like you said they should, but i played a little more, saved again and... *puff* nothing. Started the game all over again and nothing again. This is puzzling, when i have some time later i'll try flashing the game alone, without pogoshell...


----------



## Octavious (Aug 29, 2003)

well
since this came out it has finally got me off my lazy butt and now I have a fserve
this game is good in many ways!

~Octavious

ps
my site got bandwith owned lolz
I had ffta on there but they took all my bandwith...





 ..... ya IRC!
got to go to Bob's Bargain Barn!


----------



## Whitedragon (Aug 29, 2003)

hey guys, i'm new to this site so can anyone tell me how to download this game? i have mric but i don't know how to use it. any help would be appriciated


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Whitedragon @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> hey guys, i'm new to this site so can anyone tell me how to download this game? i have mric but i don't know how to use it. any help would be appriciated


For starters, you should know that there's no rom to be found in the forum. Providing links to them is forbidden so you can't ask for them here.
As for mirc, here's the link for the tutorial: http://digilander.libero.it/mircfaq/.
Hope that help.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Aug 29, 2003)

W00T!!!
It's finally out!!!
BTW the way you download it is here mIRC guide

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks to Lynx The Dark for acknowledging that I was telling the truth.


----------



## dragonbrood (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks to Transcend for sending me it!!


----------



## Ralliart (Aug 29, 2003)

fuck     fucking     fucked         

that's 3 F words in one post I think I just broke the record for this thread


----------



## Ferrian (Aug 29, 2003)

If I remember correctly the Japanese version had problems saving with f2a carts also.  I think there was a patch eventually.


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Thanks to Lynx The Dark for acknowledging that I was telling the truth.


I always knew there was a possibility you might be right, cruddybuddy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry for being mean to you. You just happened to find it early.


----------



## Bartman89 (Aug 29, 2003)

WOW!FFTA-RULEZZZ!


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Its strange...my copy doesnt' have the eurasia intro...how come?


----------



## Ferrian (Aug 29, 2003)

Does anyone know which color mode is meant for the GBASP?


----------



## AutoPrime (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Ferrian @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Does anyone know which color mode is meant for the GBASP?


whatever one u think looks best


----------



## CharlieF (Aug 29, 2003)

I think the second one is made for GBA SP because it is darker.   The first palette is lighter and is probably for the people who do not have the back light.  The third is for the Gameboy Player on a television.


----------



## Kagato (Aug 29, 2003)

I wish mIRC worked for me over here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ....I use it all the time at my house in New York....But here, this computer is funky and has some issues with our router or something. I can't fix it.

Stupid freaking vacation.....


----------



## transcendent (Aug 29, 2003)

No problem giving it to all 122 of you who got it from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess I should just open a permanent FServe that serves new games.

Well, I'll look into that. Now it's my turn to play FFTA. Peace.

~Transcendent


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 29, 2003)

What is with those colour modes anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and which is for the VBA emulator?


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Aug 29, 2003)

Good lord, everywhere's getting hammered for this ROM... might have to wait a couple days for the heat to die down before I try and get it.


----------



## Revolution Die (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes!!!I been waiting for this game for a long time.I just got it off newsbin pro.


----------



## AutoPrime (Aug 29, 2003)

anyone who has this...people are sayin u cant save on a flash cart..whats that about???is this true..and if so..how do u fix it???


----------



## square (Aug 29, 2003)

Suqare has been good to me these last few days.


----------



## Squiffy (Aug 29, 2003)

Concerning save games:
I did not SRAM patch this, I truncated it to 10.2Mb and used PogoShell1.2.h1.

Whenever you save the game on the main map screen it does not show up. However the game has still been saved and you can turn the power off then on and your filename will appear in it.


----------



## phuzzz (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Its strange...my copy doesnt' have the eurasia intro...how come?


Yeah, what's up with that?  Oh well, makes no difference to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey, does anyone know what the rank of the job means?


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 29, 2003)

Sweet. Been waiting for this for a long time now. ^^


----------



## Disturbed1 (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(squiffyboy @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> I truncated it to 10.2Mb


How large is the rom normally?


----------



## AktA (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't save either, I am using a 256 XG1 cart with the latest version of XG Flash Manager v2.21.
whenever I access the save or load menu I get "Error in backup memory"

I don't have the eurasia intro on that rom is that normal?


----------



## SKoRPioN (Aug 29, 2003)

Will it save correctly on a Visoly FA 256 pro using the visoly software to write it (Flash Extreme or whatever)? I never had any luck with littlewriter saves and haven't really messed with pogoshell...


----------



## AutoPrime (Aug 29, 2003)

squiffy..what program did u use to bring it to 10.2 ????


----------



## MarcosDJ (Aug 29, 2003)

So i take it this game is an RPG?

And it will be worth my while?


----------



## FlashAdv (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(squiffyboy @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Concerning save games:
> I did not SRAM patch this, I truncated it to 10.2Mb and used PogoShell1.2.h1.
> 
> Whenever you save the game on the main map screen it does not show up. However the game has still been saved and you can turn the power off then on and your filename will appear in it.


mine is 15.9mb trimmed down :| with fatv8
havnt played on gba yet though maybey later tonight


----------



## CharlieF (Aug 29, 2003)

GBA Header Viewer has "N/A" for save type.
That does not sound right.
CRC32 5645E56C


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 29, 2003)

Anyone know if this will fit on a 128 card?  I know the size is 128 but would it be a tad short cause it needs room for saves?


----------



## AutoPrime (Aug 29, 2003)

has anyone else truncated the rom like squiffy?? i can only get it to 15.9 but i would liek to see it smaller..thanks


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

I didn't, but i would like to make it smaller, thats for sure......Now thats this is out square NEEDS to port chrono trigger to the gba.


----------



## AktA (Aug 29, 2003)

Ok got it to work with my XG Flash, used the ezdriver 1.3 with EZWriter 2.06.

You can get it here : http://www.ezflash.cn/english/


----------



## Dogg Thang (Aug 29, 2003)

Well, just got this so I'm off to play it! I've been looking forward to this for so long! Heh... crappy old MK didn't last too long on my cart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dogg Thang


----------



## cityson (Aug 29, 2003)

Lets make this a holiday.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 29, 2003)

me = reply nr 140...

damn this is many replies for the same game!!

I'm waiting for the european release.. Anyone got a releasedate for europe?


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 29, 2003)

i only managed to get my rom down to 15.9 too, would love to know how to get it to 10.2 or do i smell a rat?? lol


----------



## Clangsta (Aug 29, 2003)

aww... after playing for an hour it didn't save  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'm using a f2a 256 Mb... any suggestions?

the first time i saved i was able to load my file.. now it wont work anymore

thx


----------



## Zendrik (Aug 29, 2003)

Is there a way to shrink it down far enough that i could still put Breath of Fire(32mg) on it???


----------



## leomusic (Aug 29, 2003)

Ooops 2 rapid are coming the posts
can't read a page anf there comes another.
Yea I´m happy too, and playing rigt now.

Yes¡¡ at last ffta.


----------



## Vanguarde (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent release! I just obtained a 'demo' of the rom myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks to Eurasia and GBA Temp for all of their hard work!

Now SUPPORT this game like I am going to and buy it! Buy Buy Buy! = We get more games like this!!!


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, support the game and buy it you pirates you!


----------



## Garageboy101 (Aug 29, 2003)

yay (runs to blow head off!)


----------



## iceman9414 (Aug 29, 2003)

i am in love with this gAme


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Vanguarde @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Excellent release! I just obtained a 'demo' of the rom myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A demo? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Matsuyama (Aug 29, 2003)

. . I've longed for this game. . . well. . for a long time. And I must say, it's quite the best Final Fantasy I've played so far. I like the tactical games much better than the Adventure/RPG type. Last GBA game I played as good as this was Tactics Ogre.


----------



## Vanguarde (Aug 29, 2003)

I am being diplomatic Dr.Kupo that's all.  B)


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Also, i don't buy gba games. I will buy SOME pc games, and i will buy xbox and ps2 games (i own a gamecube, but it sucks). For example, i will *cough*priate*cough* most of my pc games, but i will buy half-life 2 because it will 0wn.


----------



## Zendrik (Aug 29, 2003)

I am in quite the predicament. I am currently playing Tactics Ogre and Breath of Fire. I will prolly continue playing these until I beat one of them. If I can reduce FFTA to 96mb then I will be set(i can have BoF and FFTA on my 128 card). Can I do this, or is that erasing too much data?


----------



## Aex (Aug 29, 2003)

mmm tactics advance... ::drool:: so sexy... oh yea gotta love all the Final Fantasy Cameos in it


----------



## Undercover Flip (Aug 29, 2003)

I need some help with FFTA. Every time I start it up using Pogoshell 1.2.h1, it goes to a black screen, and nothing else. >_> I am so desperate right now. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## XmemphistoX (Aug 29, 2003)

Can You save under hardware?


----------



## Undercover Flip (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Undercover Flip @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> I need some help with FFTA. Every time I start it up using Pogoshell 1.2.h1, it goes to a black screen, and nothing else. >_> I am so desperate right now. Any help is appreciated.


Pfft. I am also using a Flash 2 Advance 256 Mbit Flash Card.


----------



## Shoryu (Aug 29, 2003)

yay i've been waiting for this game
and i have it at 10.2mo so i can have both fft and bof2 on my 128mb cart
in fact you must edit the rom with an hexadecimal editor 
other programs won't work...


----------



## gamegame (Aug 29, 2003)

Where u ppl getting it from!?!?!??!??!
I been looking for the english version for a long time!!


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ah!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*jumpman17 faints


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(gamegame @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Where u ppl getting it from!?!?!??!??!
> I been looking for the english version for a long time!!


NO rom requests.


----------



## gamegame (Aug 29, 2003)

Where did u dl Final Fantasy Tactics Advance in english from?


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

NO ROM REQUESTS!


----------



## AutoPrime (Aug 29, 2003)

haha..


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

That is spam, autoprime.....


----------



## Undercover Flip (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Undercover Flip @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Undercover Flip @ Aug 29 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I need some help with FFTA. Every time I start it up using Pogoshell 1.2.h1, it goes to a black screen, and nothing else. >_> I am so desperate right now. Any help is appreciated.
> ...


Bah! Can any of you guys help me?! >_>


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Don't use pogoshell.


----------



## MrCook23 (Aug 29, 2003)

i have a Flash Advance card xtreme 512 M and cant save the game says that there is an error can somebody help me


----------



## AutoPrime (Aug 29, 2003)

it works fine for me..what i did was play on my comp until i was able to sav then transfer the sav to gba..then everything worked fine..


----------



## Undercover Flip (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Don't use pogoshell.


Eh. If people here are using pogoshell, without problems, I'd like to know whats wrong with mine. >_


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

No one on here is useing pogoshell, the jap one didn't work with pogoshell either.


----------



## Undercover Flip (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1fe @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Works with pogoshell yes:


Pfft. Seems like it works for Thug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Well, ask thug. In the mean time don't use pogoshell.


----------



## gamegame (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll never get the engish version


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thats great, but don't spam about it.


----------



## Garageboy101 (Aug 29, 2003)

dang i suck at this... iwant a Patch its STILL FUCKING AMAZING though.~!


----------



## ultim (Aug 29, 2003)

this game good then?








)


----------



## cityson (Aug 29, 2003)

This is Europe or US version?


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

Its the US version.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Aug 29, 2003)

It says on the Title....
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance *(U)*

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Myke (Aug 29, 2003)

GRRRRR..I just sent out my GBA for afterburner repairs a few days ago...I hate playing games on vba...I guess I will have to wait...hehe ffta, a new afterburner and cool LED battery lights...blue for charged, orange for almost dead =). oh by the way, has anyone tried this game on a EZFA 256? does the save work?


----------



## daremito (Aug 29, 2003)

Its about time yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this rocks and i already got it from gbatemp its crazy their.


----------



## MadBob (Aug 29, 2003)

Is it only me that thinks this game is toss? I spent 2 hours on it getting nowhere, the fighting is attrocious (same as all the FF series) and it seems to be aimed at 10 year old kids.


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Is it only me that thinks this game is toss? I spent 2 hours on it getting nowhere, the fighting is attrocious (same as all the FF series) and it seems to be aimed at 10 year old kids.


Yes you are the only one who thinks that.


----------



## LightEater (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> Don't use pogoshell.


Thx dude, this game apprently doesn't go well with pogoshell, my saves reappeared and are working fine when i flashed it 'standalone' even tho they were gone in pogoshell and i formated the card and sram before flashing.


----------



## MrCook23 (Aug 29, 2003)

i have a problem i cant save icant save on my card and i cant save on the emu what can i do kann somebody send me a save game to my e-mail maybe that helps when you send me a save game please send me one very at the beginning when its possible a save from 1 first time when its possible to save 

my e-mail adress is [email protected]


----------



## blue99 (Aug 29, 2003)

Codebreaker codes for all you cheaters:

Codes By Helder


Max Money
82001F64 E0FF
82001F66 05F5

Quick Level Up Hero
3200008A 0063 

Max Hp Hero In Battle 
8200009A 03E7 

Inf Hp Hero In Battle
82000098 03E7 

Inf Mp Hero In Battle
3200009C 0063 

Max Mp Hero In Battle
3200009E 0063 

Infinite JP Hero In Battle
32000156 0063 

Level Up Player 6
320005B2 0063 

Level Up Player 5
320004AA 0063 

Level Up Player 3
320003A2 0063 

Level Up Player 4
3200029A 0063 

Level Up Player 2
32000192 0063 

Max Hp P2 in Battle
820001A2 03E7 

Inf Hp P2 In Battle
820001A0 03E7 

Max Mp P2 In Battle
320001A6 0063 

Inf Mp P2 In Battle
320001A4 0063 

Max Jp P2 In Battle
3200025E 0063

Inf Hp P3 In Battle
820002A8 03E7 

Max Hp P3 in Battle
820002AA 03E7 

Inf Mp P3 in Battle
320002AC 0063 

Max Mp P3 In Battle
320002AE 0063 

Max Jp P3 In Battle
32000366 0063 

Max Jp P4 In Battle
3200046E 0063 

Inf Hp P4 In Battle
820003B0 03E7 

Max Hp P4 In Battle
820003B2 03E7 

Inf Mp P4 In Battle
320003B4 0063 

Max Mp P4 In Battle
320003B6 0063 

Max Jp P5 In Battle
32000576 0063 

Inf Hp P5 In Battle
820004B8 03E7 

Max Hp P5 In Battle
820004BA 03E7 

Inf Mp P5 In Battle
320004BC 0063 

Max Mp P5 In Battle
320004BE 0063 

Max Jp P6 In Battle
3200067E 0063 

Inf Hp P6 In Battle
820005C0 03E7 

Max Hp P6 In Battle
820005C2 03E7 

Inf Mp P6 In Battle
320005C4 0063 

Max Mp P6 In Battle
320005C6 0063 

Max Stats Hero 
320000A0 03E7
320000A2 03E7
320000A4 03E7
320000A6 03E7

Max Stats P2

320001A8 03E7
320001AA 03E7
320001AC 03E7
320001AE 03E7

Max Stats P3

320002B0 03E7
320002B2 03E7
320002B4 03E7
320002B6 03E7

Max Stats P4

320003B8 03E7
320003BA 03E7
320003BC 03E7
320003BE 03E7

Max Stats P5

320004C0 03E7
320004C2 03E7
320004C4 03E7
320004C6 03E7

Max Stats P6

320005C8 03E7
320005CA 03E7
320005CC 03E7
320005CE 03E7

Max Stats P7

320006D0 03E7
320006D2 03E7
320006D4 03E7
320006D6 03E7

Max Stats P8

320007D8 03E7
320007DA 03E7
320007DC 03E7
320007DE 03E7


Card Quantity Codes

Red Card Mod P1
32000182 00?? 

Yellow Card Mod P1
32000183 00?? 

Red Card Mod P2
3200028A 00?? 

Yellow Card Mod P2
3200028B 00?? 

Red Card Mod P3
32000392 00?? 

Yellow Card Mod P3
32000393 00?? 

Red Card Mod P4
3200049A 00?? 

Yellow Card Mod P4
3200049B 00?? 

Red Card Mod P5
320005A2 00?? 

Yellow Card Mod P5
320005A3 00?? 

Red Card Mod P6
320006AA 00?? 

Yellow Card Mod P6
320006AB 00?? 

Red Card Mod P7
320007B2 00?? 

Yellow Card Mod P7
320007B3 00?? 

Red Card Mod P8
320008BA 00?? 

Yellow Card Mod P8
320008BB 00??


----------



## NeoBahamut (Aug 29, 2003)

WoW!!! Thanx... but I'll stay away from them for now
I'll try them later...

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Vanguarde (Aug 29, 2003)

lol cheats out already - the game is being raped in several ways - this is interesting lol


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

How is it being "raped" EDIT: Did you notice how it says Licensed to Nintendo on the title screen rather then Licensed by Nintendo


----------



## blue99 (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> How is it being "raped" EDIT: Did you notice how it says Licensed to Nintendo on the title screen rather then Licensed by Nintendo


Maybe they changed it?


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 29, 2003)

I dout that, its probably a fuck up.


----------



## privateers69 (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(Myke @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> oh by the way, has anyone tried this game on a EZFA 256? does the save work?


Yes the saves does work on mine. havent tried a backup and restore of the saves tho.. should still work even then.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 luvin every min. of the game so far to try that.


----------



## cityson (Aug 29, 2003)

THNX for the codes!!! Really. Now I'm gonna play some more!!!


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice cheats there, djblues. The only cheat I'll use, however, will be the map chart so that I know where to place all these symbols and get as much bonuses as possible. A bit cheap to play a game but it's better than breezing through it with invincibility codes like that.


----------



## DMcool (Aug 29, 2003)

thats nice they added falling damage...hehe. now the enemy takes damage when you kick them off of a building Muwhaha.


----------



## jEEb (Aug 30, 2003)

im at where i see ritz again.. its not even hard.....


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> im at where i see ritz again.. its not even hard.....


Where is that. Upload your save to somewhere...i want it.


----------



## garydudekpoke (Aug 30, 2003)

(drools at screen)


----------



## SoulReaver (Aug 30, 2003)

Has anyone noticed that that it says the spells for Montblanc cost 6 mp yet when u cast them it only uses up one mp?


----------



## Magus (Aug 30, 2003)

it's because he recover 5 mp at turn...
OT dj_blue hope you aren't angry by my little steal!


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Aug 30, 2003)

Yes its finally here!!
w00t
Now lets all go play !!!
Im Sorry for myself that Im late !!!!!


----------



## Angelical_1 (Aug 30, 2003)

hehe, don't worry.. my comment is even later :-P


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 30, 2003)

Awwww...How cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is a little theif in the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone have another shot of him, btw?


----------



## serge (Aug 30, 2003)

wow, the first square-enix game on the us market!
this is going 2 sell soooo well


----------



## Angelical_1 (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(privateers69 @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Myke @ Aug 29 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > oh by the way, has anyone tried this game on a EZFA 256? does the save work?
> ...


I have a EZF-Advance 256, saves seems to work fine as far as I can tell. When you load a saved game it warns you that doing so will erase it.. so, it's important to do a save as soon as it's loaded.

Kind Regards Angelical_1


----------



## CrazySka (Aug 30, 2003)

does this work on the F2A 256?


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 30, 2003)

This is how to save, if you didn't know how. When at the map press start and chose save game.


----------



## Fonut (Aug 30, 2003)

Darn, it wont save properly neither on my Ez2 nor on my F2A. Played for 2 hours saved, turned off, turned on again, loaded, save gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Argh i wanna play it too.

Fonut


----------



## CrazySka (Aug 30, 2003)

lol alright that answers my question


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 30, 2003)

It doesn't work on a ez2? That sucks. It might be something your doing wrong, though.


----------



## Dizzie (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(DMcool @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> thats nice they added falling damage...hehe. now the enemy takes damage when you kick them off of a building Muwhaha.


That was in FFT on PSX too.


----------



## Fonut (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(CrazySka @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> lol alright that answers my question


uhmm, it may work on a f2a but i don't know how, i've seen people with ffta working on f2a. 

Fonut


----------



## matt1freek (Aug 30, 2003)

doesnt work with fa xtreme as far as everyone sez..
neither did seiken densetsu
hopefully well see a patch for it soon and not 2 months later like the pokemon save fix


----------



## Fonut (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> It doesn't work on a ez2? That sucks. It might be something your doing wrong, though.


Yea it could be that i'm doin something wrong. But i'm just flashing the card as usual and never had problems with that. 
It's like this: when i'm at the save screen and saving something on slot 1 it wont show me that i saved. 
It just shows no data. When i turn off my gba now and go to the load screen it shows me what i saved before i turned off my gba. I load the savegame play a bit, save again, turn off, turn on, go to load screen but there is my first save and not the most recent save. 
I don't get it. Help appreciated.

Fonut

*whew* that was one tough thing for my crappy english skills.


----------



## gba2002 (Aug 30, 2003)

I know i'm late but OMG. ITS FINALLY HERE.


----------



## cityson (Aug 30, 2003)

Ritz is pretty cute.

What is your hero's name? and What's ur clan name?

Hero: Cocky
Clanname: Clan MadaFukax


----------



## jEEb (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Aug 29 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > im at where i see ritz again.. its not even hard.....
> ...


its about 20 missions later. and i got myself a ninja!!! YAY!

heroes name is jEEBus
Clan name is Clan kRoNiK.

I like Fernando more anyways


----------



## blue99 (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Aug 30 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Aug 29 2003 said:
> ...


Nice

Hero Name- Stan
Clan Name- Clan AZN4LiFE.

My friend made it up


----------



## daremito (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks for the cheats blue


----------



## PLaST (Aug 30, 2003)

After a hard days work I turn on my computer and what do I see... the most wanted game this year has been released. I'm outta here *playin FFTA*


----------



## KrAjO720 (Aug 30, 2003)

GREAAAAaAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!! cant wait to play it!!!!!!!!!!! i feel so gooood


----------



## blue99 (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(daremito @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> Thanks for the cheats blue


Thanks! Actually you should thanks to Helder, from CMGSCCC forums.

Your the first one to call me blue


----------



## Zerogtz (Aug 30, 2003)

suprnova.org - bit torrent files


----------



## Magus (Aug 30, 2003)

Hero: Marsche (i don't like changing name)
Clan: Chocobo ("stop it here we are Clan Chocobo!")
oh i already have time mage fighter paladin templar and sniper...
i was hoping to make monblanc a summoner but i discovered that black mage moogle can't become summoner... T_T


----------



## jEEb (Aug 30, 2003)

grrr i want a summoner!!!! ksfh ka! well i dont play that much cayse itll get boring


----------



## c7n (Aug 30, 2003)

isn't there a patch or something yet for the save problem yet?  what was the solution for the japanese ffta rom that's been out for a couple few months already?  i have a 256 fa2 btw


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(PLaST @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> After a hard days work I turn on my computer and what do I see... the most wanted game this year has been released. I'm outta here *playin FFTA*


Its the not the most wanted this year. The most wanted game of the year is not even for the gba. The most wanted game of the year for the gba would be Metroid: Zero Mission. Anyone who thinks otherwise needs to fuck off. (j/k about the fuck off part)


----------



## Opium (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> hmmm i have a F2A 256mbit cart and it's not saving properly. I save the game but it doesn't let me continue that save when i go to load, as if i never saved it. Although i did. This is exactly what happened to mmbn3 on my cart. I can load the save during the battle which was my save before hand. Why do my saves go back to the previous save file?


hmm it's still not working, I am using pogoshell 1.2hl. The save type is Flash i think but i'll try eeprom patching it anyway. This is strange why doesn't save the game properly on my f2a. Any one have any suggestions?

Oh yeah by the way FFTA is a really cool game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aside from the save trouble on my cart


----------



## ent (Aug 30, 2003)

Can I ask what this game is about and what you do in it?


----------



## mynimal (Aug 30, 2003)

Whoo! Finally! @[email protected] And wow, 231 posts already?


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(ent @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> Can I ask what this game is about and what you do in it?


The same thing you do in the PSX version, fight tactical battles and win them. The only movement freedom you have outside the battles is on the map and you have to progress on your missions before you can go further.


----------



## ent (Aug 30, 2003)

Jeez, it doesn't sound too great. But the graphics do look pretty cool


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 30, 2003)

Believe me, it's much better than it sounds. Just give it a try and you'll see for yourself how great this game can be. I'm usually not into tactic games myself but FFT have always been a exception and I think this GBA game will be just as great as the GBA can provide.


----------



## Opium (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 30 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm i have a F2A 256mbit cart and it's not saving properly. I save the game but it doesn't let me continue that save when i go to load, as if i never saved it. Although i did. This is exactly what happened to mmbn3 on my cart. I can load the save during the battle which was my save before hand. Why do my saves go back to the previous save file?
> ...


don't worry I beleive i have it fixed now, I just re flashed it and it seems to work fine.......for now.


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 30, 2003)

Even though i got the rom this morning, lets all sing the !list song...Leechers type !list...they do it all day....


----------



## dumbdude (Aug 30, 2003)

whoever has final fantasy tactis send me email [email protected]


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 30, 2003)

NO ROM REQUESTING!


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 30, 2003)

That's the same as requesting for the rom and that's against the rules. I don't know if anyone will send it to you just because you asked for it but you should know that it's not the best way to introduce yourself in the forum. Read the rules.


----------



## dumbdude (Aug 30, 2003)

ok sorry


----------



## dumbdude (Aug 30, 2003)

does any body have any good sites for roms


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 30, 2003)

Here's another tip: don't double-post, use the edit button on top of your posts to add more of what you have to say.

As for rom sites, if you read the rules, you'll notice that providing them is also forbidden so forget about asking them as well. However, there is the GBA Scene Links at the main page leading to a group of rom links. It haven't been updated for a long time so most of them wouldn't work but that's not our problem anyway. Another way you can find roms is to try mirc. Here's a tutorial to how to use it: http://digilander.libero.it/mircfaq/


----------



## Gon. (Aug 30, 2003)

It makes you wonder how many people said YES!! FINALLY!!
when this came out


----------



## xXaZnWiNgXx (Aug 30, 2003)

How can I download it i really want it


----------



## owlman (Aug 30, 2003)

Awmg, teh FFTA pwnz MKTE cuz it r teh roxorz!


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 30, 2003)

Either GBA Scene Links or mirc. It's that simple, you can't ask for roms here and you're not going to find it anywhere here. Look up into my previous post for more details.


----------



## xXaZnWiNgXx (Aug 30, 2003)

can anyone tell me pls?


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 30, 2003)

You won't take no for an answer, won't you? That's okay, I'll still say that you won't get any rom links here, rules are rules. Sorry but you're better off looking elsewhere for the game.


----------



## Gon. (Aug 30, 2003)

X-Gamer is getting angry


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 30, 2003)

Not quite, only one person in the world can make me angry and it's definitly not someone who keep asking for a rom. I am, however, getting annoyed by this. If he keep asking like that all the way, I'll have no choice but to report this to a mod.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 30, 2003)

Isn't it a little hypocritical to be chastising someone for asking for the ROM when just yesterday when I was the only one with the ROM you all were accusing me of lying so I would send you a copy as proof.  Hmm, yeah, that's what I thought.  Of course, those of you who were polite to me can chastise all you want.  ;-)


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> Isn't it a little hypocritical to be chastising someone for asking for the ROM when just yesterday when I was the only one with the ROM you all were accusing me of lying so I would send you a copy as proof.  Hmm, yeah, that's what I thought.  Of course, those of you who were polite to me can chastise all you want.  ;-)


I admit I did have doubt that you had the rom yesterday, cruddybuddy but I don't think I ever asked you to provide it to me to prove it. I don't know about the others but I certainly didn't want you to bring it to us just for that.
I think we should clear this one out here: frankly, asking for a rom isn't much of a crime and I can truly understand why everyone want to get their hands on this game but let's not forget that the reason on why the forum have always stayed here for so long is because it's been kept a rom-free site.
Asking for roms outside the forum is fine, you have all the liberty to do so. Only by asking for them in the forum are you breaking the rules.


----------



## glassCity (Aug 30, 2003)

When homeboy keeps callin me Kupo it trips me out.
Damn you Dr. Kupo!!


----------



## docpan (Aug 30, 2003)

Overrated.

*Yawn*

Scream in delight all you want. Blind Squaresoft sheep I say!


----------



## gunner6666 (Aug 30, 2003)

man it doesnt work with my 512 xtreme card i get a save error :'(


----------



## Opium (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(gunner6666 @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> man it doesnt work with my 512 xtreme card i get a save error :'(


same thing for me when i put it on my EZ-Flash cart. On F2A it's very buggy and the saves somtimes stuff up. I'm going to try and re arange my saves in pogoshell cause i have a feeling it's because ther eien't enough space for the ffta save.


----------



## glassCity (Aug 30, 2003)

Any game that goes  the top 10% best of gba games is not overrated. Some games u have to respect even when its not your fav genre.

Like i respect MMBN, but you couldnt pay me to pretend to like it.


----------



## omega man (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Gon. @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> It makes you wonder how many people said YES!! FINALLY!!
> when this came outÂ


mine was a bit stronger than that.


----------



## Omero (Aug 30, 2003)

See my post on the flash carts forum regarind the FFT/Pogoshell incompatibility problem

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=11294


----------



## gunner6666 (Aug 30, 2003)

think in gonna just pay up the money for a real cart(a la pokemon:red)


----------



## Gamenews6 (Aug 30, 2003)

Cool Game. Like nearly all FF's are. I didn't yhink that FF will ever make its way on the gba with this much anticipation.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 30, 2003)

Wow! I missed out on a huge release, damn! I went out last night and got TOTALLY wasted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/me runs to IRC to.... chat... amongst others.


----------



## Koekie (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> /me runs to IRC to.... chat... amongst others.


LMAO


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 30, 2003)

i missed it to, damn but im getting it now


----------



## PLaST (Aug 30, 2003)

Yep, indeed I also missed the release... when I came home afterwork last night everything and was upside down. The irc channels where overwhelmed and all the fileservers and ftp's also. So I didn't think I would get the game that evening... but eventually I did. And I too am thinking about buying the game. This is one of the games that are worth buying.


----------



## DBM (Aug 30, 2003)

damn mane...

wasn't at home for two days, comin home and ffta is out


----------



## Koekie (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(DBM @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> damn mane...
> 
> wasn't at home for two days, comin home and ffta is out


isn't that a great suprise


----------



## Maks (Aug 30, 2003)

I am so buying this the day it comes out but unfortunatly thats 20 whole days (Australian date)


----------



## Titney (Aug 30, 2003)

Save fix I made based on the previous save fix for the japanese release:
http://bubbz.pocketheaven.com/?system=gba&...o&patch_id=1033

Please let me know if there are any problems.
Note that this is ONLY for flash advance pro/F2A cards. Seems to work fine with pogoshell.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 30, 2003)

MANY replies in this topic!! Continue on!!


----------



## Maks (Aug 30, 2003)

Thnx for the patch Titney


----------



## omega man (Aug 30, 2003)

what exactly does this patch do?


----------



## spectral (Aug 30, 2003)

Fixes the problems with saving on most flash carts


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 30, 2003)

It fixes saving on shitty carts.


----------



## romhacker (Aug 30, 2003)

Saves fine on my 256mb f2a... No patch.


----------



## square (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> Wow! I missed out on a huge release, damn! I went out last night and got TOTALLY wasted!


That's a disavantage to being in the U.K. I got wasted last night, among other things. But I left; to go partying, and I had already gotten FFTA. That 6 (I think) hour diffrence really helped me out.


----------



## Opium (Aug 30, 2003)

The patch works for EZ-Flash carts as well as F2A, i can confirm it.

Now i can really enjoy this game! This gmae is great except for two things:

1. the character names are really crap, what were they on or not on when they made up these weird names?

2. Stop saying "Kupo" you silly rabbit with the strange name. Kupo this and Kupo that. I don't want to hear about your damn Kupo.


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> 2. Stop saying "Kupo" you silly rabbit with the strange name. Kupo this and Kupo that. I don't want to hear about your damn Kupo.


Shut up, Kupo. Thanks, Kupo!


----------



## blue99 (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> The patch works for EZ-Flash carts as well as F2A, i can confirm it.
> 
> Now i can really enjoy this game! This gmae is great except for two things:
> 
> 1. the character names are really crap, what were they on or not on when they made up these weird names?


1. All I know is Guiness, from the book, Maybe they make up the names from the programmer's friends, family or famous people


----------



## TheSora (Aug 30, 2003)

What server do I get into on IRC to go to #gbatemp?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 30, 2003)

Nice first post.  Any server will work.


----------



## TheSora (Aug 30, 2003)

Well then i must be really stupid because im in some dalnet server and typed #gbatemp and nobodys there


----------



## blue99 (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(TheSora @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> Well then i must be really stupid because im in some dalnet server and typed #gbatemp and nobodys there


Its Efnet


----------



## TheSora (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks abunch, I think I got it now.


----------



## Koekie (Aug 30, 2003)

--> patch: wheeeeeee


----------



## daremito (Aug 30, 2003)

Patch???


----------



## blue99 (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(daremito @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> Patch???


Because, some ppl have problems saving on it in Flash. So they use a patch to fix it.


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 30, 2003)

Wow...This topic has already reached 15 pages. Thats pretty good considering the game has only been released for about a day.


----------



## _Pie_ (Aug 30, 2003)

The patch remove 39Mbits!
FFTA from 128Mbits to 89Mbits!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been flash on my EZ card 256Mbits and work perfectly!


----------



## jEEb (Aug 30, 2003)

the game hangs up on me when i talk to Clan Crow for 3000 gils and when the dude opens his card shop and i select a card.... fuck


----------



## Harsesis (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> the game hangs up on me when i talk to Clan Crow for 3000 gils and when the dude opens his card shop and i select a card.... fuck


Patch problem?


----------



## blue99 (Aug 30, 2003)

LOL,Harsesis, nice avatar


----------



## Harsesis (Aug 30, 2003)

B)

ps is there a problem with the patch? don't wanna get far and then it freezes


----------



## blue99 (Aug 30, 2003)

Yo,Harsesis, Where did you get the avatar?


----------



## Harsesis (Aug 30, 2003)

Can't remember it was ages ago!


----------



## CharlieF (Aug 30, 2003)

Am I the only person who can't get it to save (without using save states) in VBA?


----------



## jEEb (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> the game hangs up on me when i talk to Clan Crow for 3000 gils and when the dude opens his card shop and i select a card.... fuck


k the game hangs up whenever something related with law cards come up.... thats retarted...... i dont use the save patch btw cause i use the ctrl+s save and i dont use flashcarts..


----------



## Koekie (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(CharlieF @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> Am I the only person who can't get it to save (without using save states) in VBA?


have you also tried with the patch applied?


----------



## jEEb (Aug 30, 2003)

whats the monster bank for??


----------



## Vanguarde (Aug 30, 2003)

Will this thread ever die? It's Eternal!


----------



## Koekie (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> whats the monster bank for??


you can "capture" monsters and raise them in the "monster bank" ( do the "- thingies like the giant "laser" --> dunno the title of the movie that was in)

I don't know how to capture monsters btw. and I haven't raised them


...


----------



## Judas (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Aug 30 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > whats the monster bank for??
> ...


Austen Powers 2: the spy who shagged me


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 30, 2003)

Enough Said.


----------



## jEEb (Aug 30, 2003)

duh i know u mut capture i wanna know how !!! asfh wh 8!


----------



## SKoRPioN (Aug 31, 2003)

I finally got the game to save with my Visoly FA 256 Turbo using Pogoshell 1.2 and XtremeLink 1.25, however, from what I understand, it uses 128k save bank. How do I change the save slot to be 128k for the game? Will this work or will I need to use Littlewriter? The XtremeLink software does not offer a way to change save sizes, so I'm afraid that I'll love my save. Any ideas?


----------



## Titney (Aug 31, 2003)

No the save is just 64k.


----------



## Vanguarde (Aug 31, 2003)

lol Dr. Kupo that's funny !


----------



## SPPowah (Aug 31, 2003)

well , I actually don´t understand it, the ppl says that EZFA Needs the patch too but my rom didn´t needed it, since the game came out (it was 1 or 2 hours out) I can save and load without any problems... strange


----------



## Opium (Aug 31, 2003)

lol @ Dr Kupo
On the front page where it lists the most amount of users online at one time look at the date! We hit a new record!! Congrats everyone.


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

I got almost 50 posts just by replying in this thread.


----------



## Van Halen (Aug 31, 2003)

this game sucks.


----------



## prankfurter (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(SPPowah @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> well , I actually don´t understand it, the ppl says that EZFA Needs the patch too but my rom didn´t needed it, since the game came out (it was 1 or 2 hours out) I can save and load without any problems... strange


I have a EZFA also and I  have had no problems with saves either. no patch for me


----------



## prankfurter (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(Van Halen @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> this game sucks.


just like your mom.







 hehe. I really like this game. I am a big FF fan tho. I hated FFT so its weird I like this one...

edit: sorry about the double post my bad....


----------



## Gon. (Aug 31, 2003)

I dunno why alotta people dont like the psx version, its cool


----------



## GBAer (Aug 31, 2003)

LOL, DRKupo how can you say that the save patch is only for crap carts when you have an  Extreme 256. You having a laugh or something?

You have possibly one of the worst flash carts ever made.


----------



## Van Halen (Aug 31, 2003)

> just like your mom.
> 
> That's so original... You worthless shit.


----------



## prankfurter (Aug 31, 2003)

haha, i was trying to be _sarcastic_

the winky dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 means it a joke.

go chill man... haha


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 31, 2003)

Hey prank, who cares.  Van Halen really provides an intelligent post.


----------



## lutomes (Aug 31, 2003)

Is it safe to go on IRC yet...?


----------



## Opium (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(Gon. @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> I dunno why alotta people dont like the psx version, its coolÂ


I really hate the camera in the psx fft. It annoys me. That's the main reason why it's not rated very highly by me.


----------



## gba2002 (Aug 31, 2003)

it a mad camera angle, its good for the battles.


----------



## Koekie (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(Judas @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Koekie @ Aug 30 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Aug 30 2003 said:
> ...


yeah! thanks!


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(GBAer @ Aug 30 2003 said:


> LOL, DRKupo how can you say that the save patch is only for crap carts when you have anÂ Extreme 256. You having a laugh or something?
> 
> You have possibly one of the worst flash carts ever made.


Yet this game works with my cart with no patch. The F2A is the most shitty cart made. I don't have to mod my hardware for it to work on a sp.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 31, 2003)

hey hey back to topic, im not going to bother putting ffta on my cart no point


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

How can you say that?! FFTA rocks.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 31, 2003)

i cant be bothered to do all the missions even with the cheats its boring, if any1 is far in the game give the save to thug so he can put it on gbasaves


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

By the way, whats with the "Fish list" in your sig?


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 31, 2003)

its my fish list, its the fish i want


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

Who would want fish?


----------



## Geezer (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> Who would want fish?


Erm.. a person with an empty aqaurium dip-shit.


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh........yeah.........Well, except them.


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 31, 2003)

Well could everyone keep this on topic please.

Also don't start flaming anyone who says they don't like the game; everyone is entitled to their opinion...and to those voicing them, justifying your reasons as opposed to just saying it sucks and disagreeing with everyone else wouldn't be a bad idea...


Well anyway I've been away so I only d/l'ed it this morning. So far the game is great although I think the battles can drag on a little too long, especially later on in the game (from, playing the Jap version a while back).

Although the levels are a lot flatter I'm glad they didn't resort to a 3D map with rotating camera...That was just plain frustrating in FFT since most of the time you could not get a good view of the battle.

Anyway it's back to playing FFTA for me so cya!


----------



## jEEb (Aug 31, 2003)

^not allowed to link sites with roms


----------



## gunner6666 (Aug 31, 2003)

where do you see a link?


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> ^not allowed to link sites with roms


*Removed* 

Although if you actually bothered to check out the link before posting you may of found out we don't have roms or rom links on the site or forum now; it's been like that for a while now. I thought I might as well remove the link because GBAetc is going right down hill now and the admins can't be asked to do anything so they're dumping it and setting up a new legal games forum....yeah how boring. Although it is kinda funny seeing the admins thinking it'll become instantly sucessful and from the moment they launch they'll get E3 passes and such, lmao...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well anyway can we keep on topic please?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Re: Gunner. Link was in sig...it only linked to GBAetc but I've removed it now for reasons stated above.


----------



## Vanguarde (Aug 31, 2003)

Rom links are a no no!


----------



## Daikanta (Aug 31, 2003)

He's removed the link, Vangaurde. Now, lets try and get back on topic, eh?


----------



## CharlieF (Aug 31, 2003)

Um, in case anyone was having problems saving on VBA ... like me.  I had save type set to automatic and 128k.  I did not know that 128k versus 64k made a difference with automatic set.  Changing the save type to automatic with 64k allowed me to save and load with VBA.  Hope that helps someone out there.


----------



## Angelical_1 (Aug 31, 2003)

QUOTE(CharlieF @ Aug 31 2003 said:


> Um, in case anyone was having problems saving on VBA ... like me.  I had save type set to automatic and 128k.  I did not know that 128k versus 64k made a difference with automatic set.  Changing the save type to automatic with 64k allowed me to save and load with VBA.  Hope that helps someone out there.


Thanks CharlesF. I hope that is informative to those with save issues using VBA.


I'd also like to say this thread is pretty much at the end of it's life-span, so, if you have questions regarding playing FFTA please use the appropriate forum *Game help, hint and tips*

Regards Angelical_1


----------



## OldKupo (Aug 31, 2003)

This thread lived a good life, but its over now. Move along, nothing more to see.


----------



## Angelical_1 (Aug 31, 2003)

A sad moment indeed, long live our memories of this thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[--[ TOPIC CLOSED ]--]


----------



## migero (May 3, 2021)

so let me necro this  where can i get a save fix if the site is already dead

bubbz.pocketheaven


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2021)

migero said:


> so let me necro this  where can i get a save fix if the site is already dead
> 
> bubbz.pocketheaven


Most things will have fixed any issues with this years and years ago.
Several save patchers exist now, some aimed at the EZ4 but for single ROM then
https://no-intro.org/tools.htm

Still if you wanted Scene things (including many trainers) then
http://www.advanscene.com/ has a lot of them and a very nice search feature. In this case
http://www.advanscene.com/html/Releases/dbreleases.php?id=1176
http://www.advanscene.com/html/Releases/dbreleases.php?id=1125


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (May 10, 2021)

On an unrelated note:
I superbly miss those release topics.

(Sure, the eShop, rss feeds, release sites all exist, but it is kind of a shame... 
albeit understandable with how many releases the switch gets swamped with...)


----------

